
Papers for software architecture / design - avrmav
I am very much interested about software architecture, Design Patterns, Clean Code, OO concepts. I wanted to ask if there is an ongoing research in this kind of topics or are more or less fixed? Are there any new papers, lets say the last 5 years, that you would suggest to read?<p>In terms of books I have read, the GOF book, Clean Code, Clean Architecture, Pragmatic Programmer and even more, I am looking for fresh ideas.
======
goralph
Papers we love[0] has a couple of good ones, my favourite being "Out of the
Tar Pit"

[0]: [https://github.com/papers-we-love/papers-we-
love/tree/master...](https://github.com/papers-we-love/papers-we-
love/tree/master/design)

~~~
z5h
Wish I could upvote this more.

In short: Complexity is the biggest killer. And here's a way to view it and
tame it.

------
gazarullz
Out of my head, of relevant interest in the distributed systems field are the
following books:

Designing Distributed Systems [https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/designing-
distributed-s...](https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/designing-distributed-
systems/9781491983638/)

Building Evolutionary Architectures
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920080237.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920080237.do)

Building Microservices
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920033158.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920033158.do)

They encompass most of the topics you've enumerated earlier.

------
paulborza
The Architecture of Open Source Applications

[http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html)

------
q-base
Are there any one of those books that you would especially recommend? I have
considered the Pragmatic Programmer - but is there more to it than what is
implied in the title?

